# Electric jewel with peacocks/haps?



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone tried this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think lots of people have tried it, but they seem to be hit or miss when it comes to coloring up brilliantly.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I think lots of people have tried it, but they seem to be hit or miss when it comes to coloring up brilliantly.


Probably need a mate or too much activity/stress?


----------

